# Bringing food to Curacao??? Advice please?



## njsueb (Oct 31, 2006)

We're going to the Sea Aquarium in Cauracao in 16 days and I was wondering if anyone had ever brought any meat or cheeses with them? We usually bring some spices and a few cans of tuna as well as some cereals just because we can't really get what we like.

I know that Mexico is very strict on bringing in meat, but how about Curacao?  We like to cook in as we like to loung around the beach and pool all day and make our own "happy hour".

Thanks in advance for any feedback!!:whoopie:


----------



## nickis (Nov 5, 2006)

Just finished 14 days there, had a great time as always.
There is a new grocery store really close has everything you could want it's about 5mins away.
some thing were more expensive others were cheaper or the same but not a lot of diffrence except in the cereal and chip dept.
Have fun


----------



## PBlais (Nov 16, 2006)

You may be able to fly in Omaha steaks if they go direct to a hotel / resort but fresh vegetables, fruit and meat are pretty much a universal no with any country. You sure can't bring any back to the US.


----------



## Cat (Nov 16, 2006)

PBlais said:
			
		

> ... meat are pretty much a universal no with any country.



Not true. You can bring meat into the Cayman Islands, provided it is contained in its original wrapper. We have also brought it into Bonaire and St Martin.


----------



## njsueb (Nov 25, 2006)

*Bringing food to Curacao*

Just wanted to give an update on my original message.......

We brought a cooler of canned, dry and package foods-no problem.  American Airlines just wanted to make sure we didn't have any dry ice in the cooler and did inspect the cooler for it.

Brought home leftovers of the above and still didn't have a problem, of course we checked our cooler in.

I know someone who brought an entire Thanksgiving dinner in, turkey and all and had absolutely no problem.

You're right.......don't even try to bring anything like that home to the states.  I bought a bottle of rum at the airport, put it in my carryon bag and it was confiscated...........but 25 feet after the scanners there was a liquor store selling bottles that could be brought aboard........hmmm....I guess it's non-duty vs. duty????   AND only 1 carton of cigs. per person.  We had to pay duty on 3 extra cartons as they come in a case of 5 cartons...

No one is going to be bringing home an duty free as the silent rules change for each country.

From Miami airport you need to go through customes and then immigration and you're told to go to the green dots (you made it through!), the yellow dots (bags get rescanned) or the dreaded red dots.........that would be us.....for an $11.20 charge....while we stood being starred at for 15 min.

No more bringing home anything anymore.  Good guys seem to finish last!!

Hey, and I wonder where my bottle of rum is........I guess I should have drank it right there!!


----------

